# pinstripe royal combos?



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi there

i'm thinking of entering the realm of royals,
i've seen a female pinstripe for sale,
i've done a few calculations on breeding outcomes on the world of balls calculator.

but it doesnt show all possible morphs in some instances
can anyone give me any more ideas on what would make a good paring, for the most visual outcomes?

thanks in advance

Daz


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

lesser for kingpins they are amazing or mojave for jigsaws do rock


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Another vote for jigsaws here.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

My friend hatched a fire pin this year. I had never seen one before but he's absolutely stunning-reduced pattern and he almost glows-very nice indeed.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

i real do belive that list is endless!! :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Axanthic for Axanthic Pins :2thumb:.


----------



## robuk (Aug 28, 2007)

If you're picking up a female pin, you need to try to pick up a Lesser Pastel male. You can then target these:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

robuk said:


> If you're picking up a female pin, you need to try to pick up a Lesser Pastel male. You can then target these:
> image


and you sir are one lucky guy :2thumb: stunning simply stunning: victory:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

thetong6969 said:


> and you sir are one lucky guy :2thumb: stunning simply stunning: victory:


Rob does indeed produce some very nice babies :flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

thetong6969 said:


> and you sir are one lucky guy :2thumb: stunning simply stunning: victory:



No he's not, there's a classique in there :lol2:.


----------



## robuk (Aug 28, 2007)

thetong6969 said:


> and you sir are one lucky guy :2thumb: stunning simply stunning: victory:


Thankyou, sir!



yardy said:


> Rob does indeed produce some very nice babies :flrt:


You're too kind :lol2:



corny girl said:


> No he's not, there's a classique in there :lol2:.


Yeah, I got slammed on the odds with that one!:lol:


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

corny girl said:


> No he's not, there's a classique in there :lol2:.


Still a darn good looking wild type though lol...
As fir the rest of the clutch, just wow, makes me :mf_dribble: just thinking about the Lesser and Mojo I've got heading my way from him


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

robuk said:


> If you're picking up a female pin, you need to try to pick up a Lesser Pastel male. You can then target these:
> image




That's a seriusly nice clutch. I'm so jelous lol.


----------

